# Good plants in Seattle?



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, tomorrow I leave for 5 days just outside of Seattle on business.

Are there any must see stores? You know, the one that stocks every plant you could ask for? Or maybe just that one special one? 

Or maybe something else I should see?

I'm already getting 4 bristlenose cats for the price of a latte...and they should be two pairs of male/female so I have a chance at breeding them 

Oh yeah...I also got about 10 Pomacea bridgesii babies in the mail today, so I should have a healthy population before too long (Maybe even some that will grow big enough to withstand my yo-yo's).

So any thoughts on Seattle?


----------

